# Don't come to arun District (Bognor, Littlehampton, Arundel)



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Our local district council have long been obsessed with so-called "travellers", and they have indeed had a problem with the type of "travellers" that occupy a car park or open space & trash it. We have seen off street parking in Bognor & Littlehampton becoming all but impossible for motorhomes due to the height barriers that have been erected. I found out form my wife that they have now put one up at West beach Littlehampton (on the west side of the river Arun. It's a lovely place to go & park and watch the river traffic & walk on the beach & dunes). Another place out of bounds.
They also have signs in all their car parks (even those with barriers) that overnight sleeping and cooking at all times is prohibited, so don't try coming here & cooking lunch in the 'van!
There was an occupation recently of the coach / truck park in Bognor, and one councillor even suggested that they put up barriers there! One problem with that would be that trucks & coaches wouldn't be able to get in!

I've put below an exchange of e-mails with the council - most recent at the top

:roll:

to James Humphrey

I'm sorry, but it doesn't address the main point of my query; it stops visitors & residents with motorhomes gaining access to this part of the district. I will address this to my local councillor, as you apparently are not concerned about anything other than trying to keep gypsies & travellers out - never mind the legitimate visitors who want to use the car parks, but cannot do so.

Michael Turner
----- Original Message ----- 
From: James Humphrey 
To: Michael Turner 
Sent: Tuesday, September 30, 2008 3:49 PM
Subject: RE: west beach height barrier?

Mr Turner,

Thank you for your email, the contents of which have been forwarded to the Outdoor Services Manager for his information.

The height barrier, at West Beach car park, is there to prevent illegal occupation. There are height barriers at other car parks in this district for the same reason.

There are currently no plans to remove any of these height barriers.

Yours sincerely

Mr J. Humphrey
Car Parks Admin.
Ext. xxxxxx

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Michael Turner [mailto:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx] 
Sent: 30 September 2008 15:22
To: Car.Parks
Subject: west beach height barrier?

Hello

My wife tells me that there is now a height barrier at West beach, Littlehampton. This is a place where we have enjoyed taking our motorhome for a visit to the beach; it appears that this will no longer be possible?

Yet another car park in Arun that is not available to Motorhome owners - do you REALLY want visitors to come to the area, or are you just concerned about gipsies / travellers? We recently spent 2 weeks on holiday in Germany / France in our motorhome, and over there, motorhomers are welcomed in the towns / villages, with specific parking areas. The local councils recognise the revenue that motorhome visitors bring to the area. Why is it that we are not wanted in the UK, and can anybody wonder why we go abroad for our holidays?

Michael Turner (Felpham resident & council tax payer)

_____________________________________________________

So, for all of you out there - don't bother - the local council don't want you
:x :roll: :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's very sad but I feel that matters will only get worse.
Our last holiday in Germany and Holland has persuaded us that two or three holidays on the continent each year will be so much more pleasant than a monthly outing in this country. :roll:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

A sorry state of affairs Mike, we used to visit Littlehampton 5 or 6 times a year until they put the height restrictions in. If Littlehampton no longer wants our custom then it will be to West Witterings gain. That is if they don't put barriers up there as well.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I would point out to them what Canterbury City Council has done to encourage visitors in motorhomes to come and visit the city!

Park and Ride facility at Old Dover Road Canterbury cost £2.50. This covers unlimited travel to and from the city centre for the driver and up to 5 passengers. There is overnight parking with water supply and a dumping station at no extra cost. 

If only all UK councils did this!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brisey said:


> A sorry state of affairs Mike, we used to visit Littlehampton 5 or 6 times a year until they put the height restrictions in. If Littlehampton no longer wants our custom then it will be to West Witterings gain. That is if they don't put barriers up there as well.


no problems there, Brisey. 
We tend to go there or hayling now for quick spin out - superb in the winter


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Whereabouts in Hayling can you go Mike, never been there in the motorhome. Would be nice to visit, spent many a holiday there when I was a kid. Remember getting fresh mackerel straight of the boats at Eastoke, happy days.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

this is a country wide problem, I have been writing to councils for ages.I live near Battle 1066 land and on a daily basis I see motorhome owners from all over the EU looking for a parking place and it's the same story,height barriers, no camping, park within the bay or be clamped etc ect.Rother district council are turning away trade by the van full.The best one is the new early arrivals /stop over on the M20 just out of Dover, NO PLACE FOR M/HOMES,coaches yes,lorries yes,and height barriers everywher else and of course the man in the high vis jacket with clamp in hand.We recently arrived back in the UK from a month of aires and no parking restrictions in France (and they have travellers to ) in the early hours so deceided to check out the new services on the M20 only to find that A) everything was shut ( apart from the man with the clamp ) and B )we was told we could park in the lorry parking just this once for a modist £30.00. 
What do we do???? :roll: All councils should visit canterbury and take note.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brisey said:


> Whereabouts in Hayling can you go Mike, never been there in the motorhome. Would be nice to visit, spent many a holiday there when I was a kid. Remember getting fresh mackerel straight of the boats at Eastoke, happy days.


you can park in all the beachfront car parks - best ones are to the right of the funfair - by the Inn on the Beach, also at the Ferry end (overlooking Pompey). And in the winter it's free 8)


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

For any holiday more than a weekend, we wouldn't contemplate staying in the UK.

4 Hours to the tunnel after work, 1st night in Calais and away we go

Cheaper accomodation (in some cases free)
Parking no problem virtually everywhere
Cheaper deisel
Cheaper wine

Why on earth would anyone want to stay in this over regulated unwelcoming country?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*Don't come to Arun*

Hi Mike.

Do you remember a few years ago when the travellers tried to get into Littlehampton swimming pool? Unfortunately for them, the CEO of Arun District Council was about to take his lunchtime swim, heard the kerfufffle and lay down in the entrance to prevent them coming in.

Arun have always been hot on parking. I can remember when my son was 5 we took him to West Beach early on a Sunday morning in March and were charged a quid to park. He is 32 now so that was a fair old whack in those days.

Marian


----------

